# Little red LED?



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

So we all have the multicolored LED for notifications, which comes in handy so we can see what's going on when the screen is off or during situations where we can't look at the phone right away. But just to the left of that, a little while ago I saw another LED, that was a very dim / dark red. It came on and stayed on (no blinking) for a few seconds while I had the screen on, then went away. I played around for a few minutes and couldn't find a pattern for this second LED. Anyone got any theories what it's there for? :_con:


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

battery?


----------



## judba (Jul 8, 2011)

Could it be the proximity sensor? Since it uses IR I believe.


----------



## Topher227 (Jul 27, 2011)

You probably turned on the In-Pocket Detection mode, right?

If so, that's the IR Proximity Sensor. You can tell if its IR by taking your old cell phones camera (any camera actually) and point it at the phone when you see the red light happening. You will see it as White on your other cameras display.


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah that's the ir proximity sensor. I saw it while during a call yesterday

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

